# scorpion questions desert hairy?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

can these scorpions be kept on calcium sand?

do they need a water dish?

what size tank do they need as adults?

how much do they cost?

do they need any heat or is room temp ok?

any speicial info?

i no they are not for handling and it will be a show pet


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't keep them on calci sand. Not sure why, but kids play sand is cheaper you get more and is safer.
When I put a water dish in with mine he buried it.
Well I don't know if mine is an adult but it seems suitably sized for the medium flat faun. But I may well be upgrading because he's an active little bugger and is on show 24/6 (he takes sundays off LOL)
I paid £30 for mine and I haven't seen them any cheaper.
I keep mine in my T room (bedroom ) and they can be kept at about 75-85 (if I remember correctly)
No special info apart from they are absolutely amazing.
You will not regret getting one


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

I keep mine in a large exo plastic tank on a mixture of exo sand and dried out soil.I did spend hours making a burrow which it ignored:banghead: prefers to burrow under cork bark.
I have a small water dish in the cool end of the tank, and use a heat pad on the side temps 75 night and around 80 day,and I paid £30 for an adult
Great scorp :2thumb:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks this is good news and i am just wondering if i could keep one the small exo terra glass tank as i dont really have the room for the plastic faun plus i already got a spare glass one i think not sure though and i dont mind about the sand its just because the calci looks better but i already use the play sand for the beardie so not a problem


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

herper147 said:


> wondering if i could keep one the small exo terra glass tank?


If its an Exo-terra 12x12 then it should be okay,more space is better tho as they are very active,I would add some rocks to climb or some bits of cork bark are ideal!
Enjoy your new scorp :2thumb:


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

i was told not to give them a water dish, there seems to be a lot of scare around mycosis ( a fungal infection that attacks the joints and leads to death) in a too humid condition and was told that a water dish could cause this too - however i was also told that because they are so hard to succesfully captive breed one reason may be that in the wild they have very deep burrows that they can control the humidity and they go down to a humid level - wich kinda made me think NO lol 
anyway i dont give mine a water dish - she has one but as above she buries it - they get enough moisture from their pray - they are a very hardy scorp - they dont need feeding often either 
i keep mine in a 2 by 2 foot viv on play sand but ideally she needs some excavator clay to enable better burrowing as the poor girl digs and digs and it all just collapses on her lol - people say they are very active but i hardly see mine unless i stop up really late - but then people say emps are boring - i guess its look of the draw in what you get, my emps are quite active 
desert hairys are really fascinating though - they are really good diggers i can watch mine for hours when she comes out


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

@Scorpionboy RainforestReptiles at newent have them in small tubs with wet coir. It's unusual for them as they're usually pretty good.

Anyways. Who wants pictures!
I do I do!!


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

scorpion-boy said:


> i was told not to give them a water dish, there seems to be a lot of scare around mycosis ( a fungal infection that attacks the joints and leads to death) in a too humid condition and was told that a water dish could cause this too - however i was also told that because they are so hard to succesfully captive breed one reason may be that in the wild they have very deep burrows that they can control the humidity and they go down to a humid level - wich kinda made me think NO lol
> anyway i dont give mine a water dish - she has one but as above she buries it - they get enough moisture from their pray - they are a very hardy scorp - they dont need feeding often either
> i keep mine in a 2 by 2 foot viv on play sand but ideally she needs some excavator clay to enable better burrowing as the poor girl digs and digs and it all just collapses on her lol - people say they are very active but i *hardly see mine* unless i stop up really late - but then people say emps are boring - i guess its look of the draw in what you get, my emps are quite active
> desert hairys are really fascinating though - they are really good diggers i can watch mine for hours when she comes out


 Mine is always out


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

My plague said:


> Mine is always out


Indecency?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Calcium sand is a waste of money to use with scorpions, i use the Exoterra desert sand which is a waste of money as well but i like it.
It is mixed with excavating clay to allow deep and stable burrowing.

Mine is in a 45x30cm but a 30x30 would do fine, wouldn't go below that.
You can offer water once a month overnight and the ideal temp would be 28/30c(infrared bulb) with a drop (8/10c) for the night and hygro 45/50%, i give it a good mist twice a year.

Allow a good 5in of depth, they are mini bulldozers and you will spend time watching them dig and move stuff around, they are very fast and very defensive mine is a serious nutcase.
Have fun!

-J


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

wow after reading this cant wait ti get one but the spider shop dont have them in all the have is chile scorpions


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> wow after reading this cant wait ti get one but the spider shop dont have them in all the have is chile scorpions


They're sexy too, I've ordered a lil scorpling which is coming tomorrow so expect a few pics if I can get the camera to pick up a spec with claws and a stinger :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

lucozade3000 said:


> Indecency?


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I usually give mine a water bowl, but don't have water in it all the time. I top it up on occasions to ensure it can drink if needs be but not topped up often enough to make sure it remains, well, deserty.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so are the chilean scorpions still nice scorpions as i want to get one from a good source and not from my local pet shop


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

*Here's a few pics*










I can't be arsed to resize at the mo :lol2:

















































Cricket mush in his mouth :lol2:
'Buinsness end' haha









EnjOi :lol2:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

thats stunning might get one of them instead then and they are not very expensive


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

*One I played with*









Ya, his name's Mr. Blobby 8)


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> so are the chilean scorpions still nice scorpions as i want to get one from a good source and not from my local pet shop


 (_Bothririus coriaceus_) I don't know a great deal about them and btw the pictures I posted are the desert hairy but there will be pics of the coriaceus s'ling tomorrow :no1:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i like mr blobby :lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> i like mr blobby :lol2:


 He's a great scorpion! You should really get one when you find one :no1:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

well the spider shop has them in stock does anyone no how long it takes to deliver them from when you order it i would imagine its next day as i cant be in the post that long can it


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> well the spider shop has them in stock does anyone no how long it takes to deliver them from when you order it i would imagine its next day as i cant be in the post that long can it


 The coriaceus? I expect if you ordered one now you'd probably get it on tuesday


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so do you think i should get a baby or an adult how long do they live and can you put a baby straight in the adult size tank which would be the exo terra also what are their other scorpions like the dwarf red and the scrub


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

these are the only scorpions they have


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> so do you think i should get a baby or an adult how long do they live and can you put a baby straight in the adult size tank which would be the exo terra also what are their other scorpions like the dwarf red and the scrub


 Well they're all from chile so they can be kept the same but I think they burrow. _Caraboctonus keyserlingi_ is actually next on my scorpion wish list. And since I can't have an _Androctonus australis _(Fat-tail) the next best thing is a _caraboctonus keyserlingi_!
I'm staring to hate the italic button:lol2:
So yeah, the problem is that you may not see them:whip:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> these are the only scorpions they have


 Well you could always get an ultra rare exiting _Pandinus imperator_ :lol2:
Nah I'm joshin ya, they're pretty cool


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so a chile is my best option are these very active or not?


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> so a chile is my best option are these very active or not?


 Purple kitten might wander in here soon and she has one and she says hers is always stomping about so the answer to your question would be a yes :lol2:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

ok then when i get the money to buy everything including the scorpion i will get one but could i put a baby in the exo terra


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> ok then when i get the money to buy everything including the scorpion i will get one but could i put a baby in the exo terra


 I wish you the best of luck finding a baby desert hairy. more chance of finding a breeding trio of P.metallicas with houseofspiders tanks free to anyone with a free AF P.smithi thrown in for good measure. and a free baggie of rocking horse poo.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

no i am looking at a baby chilean off the spider shop for about a £10 and could i put it straight in the adult size tank or will it get scared like snakes and stuff


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> no i am looking at a baby chilean off the spider shop for about a £10 and could i put it straight in the adult size tank or will it get scared like snakes and stuff


 I'm putting mine into an ipod shuffle case and still thinking it might be a bit big.
And I had an emp in a 50ltr rub and she never ate. Down graded to a 9 ltr and she's eating like a a troop :lol2:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

how long do scopions tend to live as i would prefer an adult but how long will it last


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> how long do scopions tend to live as i would prefer an adult but how long will it last


 Be pretty impossible to say how long it'll last if you buy an adult as they're WC But from a s'ling I would've though about 7, maybe less.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i think i will risk it and buy an adult


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

My plague said:


> I wish you the best of luck finding a baby desert hairy. more chance of finding a breeding trio of P.metallicas with houseofspiders tanks free to anyone with a free AF P.smithi thrown in for good measure. and a free baggie of rocking horse poo.


 my h.arizonesis is gravid at the moment, ill sell you a baby but cant promise it will live :blush:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

first off thanks for the offer and i take it its a desert hairy im no good with names and what do you meen by it may not live


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> first off thanks for the offer and i take it its a desert hairy im no good with names and what do you meen by it may not live


 A lot of them don't make it. It's something to do with humidity or something


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

another question what would you use a substarte sorry if i already asked you this i think playsand but i have been tole excavaor clay but it looks bad as it sets rock hard and things find it hard to burrow in plus people say it smells and is horrible to look at i wouldnt mind some pics of people who use it


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

scorpion-boy said:


> my h.arizonesis is gravid at the moment, ill sell you a baby but cant promise it will live :blush:


 I would rather like one, I have just had a though aswell. becuase they usually die during molting you could have one side damp and one side dry with a small bit of moss in one corner.
Like this:

















When I've drawn it :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

A mix of sand, grit and aquatic compost works fairly well IME for arid species. 

Incidentally, please don't post lots of threads covering the same questions when one thread will suffice.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

ok thanks and sorry about the thread posting wont do it again:blush:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

herper147 said:


> ok thanks and sorry about the thread posting wont do it again:blush:


No worries. Making threads is fine, it just seemed a bit overkill to have 3 on the go all about substrate for desert scorpions...


The trick with desert species is usually to get a substrate that is free draining yet still retains some moisture below the surface. Since I used to grow lots of Cacti and succulents (still do) I had lots of stuff to experiment with. 

I think a mix of about 40% sand, 50% clay aquatic compost and 10% coarse grit seems to work quite well for the species I have tried. It's quick to dry at the surface yet retains moisture below a crust. The knack is getting the watering correct however, unless you have bottom drainage holes.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bullcrap! if it sets rock hard its because they didn't do it properly, its so easy to use! and there is NO weird smell.
I agree that the finished product has a reddish tone that some people might find visually unpleasant. 
The best way to avoid it would be to mix the clay with the "Outback red" sand. Problem solved.
Even with beige sand, its not that bad...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

I reckon it looks really good red


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Had enough of it..
This one was mixed with beige sand and i was expecting beige finish. Think again.
The red color of the clay should have been a good clue..

-J


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

GRB said:


> No worries. Making threads is fine, it just seemed a bit overkill to have 3 on the go all about substrate for desert scorpions...
> 
> 
> The trick with desert species is usually to get a substrate that is free draining yet still retains some moisture below the surface. Since I used to grow lots of Cacti and succulents (still do) I had lots of stuff to experiment with.
> ...


Yeah I had that issue with watering..I used a mix of peat moss and sand, probably 1:6. It held the tunnels well but they collapsed after a month or so, I was too paranoid about misting or anything as they say moisture kills them, so it basically just dried out too much to be stable. I think next time I might use a tube and pour water down into the corners, then some water will move into the lower levels of the substrate? Don't want to soak it's burrow though and mine always burrowed right to the bottom...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Could always get a tank put a few inches (depends on tank size) of water and then pile the sand in? moist at the bottom dry on top?


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

My plague said:


> I would rather like one, I have just had a though aswell. becuase they usually die during molting you could have one side damp and one side dry with a small bit of moss in one corner.


 yeah - i keep searching through back posts and other forums and there seems to be posts by people who CLAIM to have had succesfull breeding with them and had the scorplings survive - but then when you ask a question on the subject - NO ONE can tell you what conditions they survived in and then you get everyone saying how you'll struggle to get past 2nd instar and most have only ever gotten upto 4 instar - but as i say theres plenty posts claiming succesfull growth - i dont believe them - they cant back up their theory 

last time i asked on another board it was all some big mycosis scare - provide no humidity - dont put a water dish in there make sure its bone dry 

but then in the next breath it was all about how they burrow deep where there are more humid conditions deep underground wich is where they give birth (kinda contradicted themselves on that ) 

in any case when she does give birth i will be providing some humidity in some form -


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so is the excavator clay hard when you buy it or is it just sand that you mix with water i am still confused over what it is. does it come hard then you mix water and it expands and goes more like sand thats when you mix more sand in??????


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

no forget that idea this clay stuff seems to much hassle i will just use sand or make him some burrow


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

herper147 said:


> no forget that idea this clay stuff seems to much hassle i will just use sand or make him some burrow


 Much easier :no1:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

think if i get the bamboo tube things off spider shop and cut them to size i will bury them and then i can use some calcium sand which will look more colourful i think this should work just put them at an angle then bury them has anyone else done this


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

play sand calci sand is no good on its own - it doesnt hold its form - Hadrurus arizonesis are naturally burrowing scorpions and spend much time digging - providingsand alone stops them and causes unnecasary stress as the sand just collapses - i think when people think of the desert they think of sandy dunes for miles around, however the h.arizonesis doesnt live in the dunes - if you google image desert you will see pics of the more rocky coarse areas with vegetation - this is more like the natural habitat


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i no but if you read the rest of it wont they go to the retreats that i provide them as i dont reall understand what excavator clay is if someone asnswered myquestion i might use it

what is it is it clay that is soft when it comes in the packet and why do you add water as in pics it looks sandy 

do you just have just clay in a tank?

what happens when it goes hard can the animals still burrow in it?

do i have to mix it with sand once the clay has dried out


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just explained it simply on your other thread. 
cant lock on you, stop moving. lil

-J


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for your answer now i understand and sorry if i came across rude


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Not at all.


----------

